# After 3 days with the 922 I have come to the conclusion



## MarcusInMD

that it's the best receiver ever produced. Even kicks Tivo's butt! LOL

Once the few bugs are worked out and hopefully all those features like the Internet browser are re-enabled nothing will touch it for some time to come.


----------



## saberfly

I just dont see it. Maybe if your a single person who travels all the time and has an iphone but thats pretty tight set of circumstances where it fits perfect. Im not downing it, i wanted one since it was announced years ago, but i just cant justify its operation. My 722 with a slingbox solo works better in my mind.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Not using an I-Phone here. Windows mobile. Android too. This receiver is fast, has the best interface I have ever seen on a TV receiver short of something like SageTV.


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> Not using an I-Phone here. Windows mobile. Android too. This receiver is fast, has the best interface I have ever seen on a TV receiver short of something like SageTV.


What do you mean by "fast" and except for the graphics like logos what's new about the interface? Serious. I'd like to know.


----------



## John Corn

I'm impressed after a couple of days with mine as well.....it took about 14 hrs for everything to download and settle in, but so far im loving it.


----------



## MarcusInMD

phrelin said:


> What do you mean by "fast" and except for the graphics like logos what's new about the interface? Serious. I'd like to know.


Screen writes, Activation of a feature when you click/press on a button etc. As graphically oriented as this interface is, it's very responsive.


----------



## bnewt

yes, but it lacks the ability to run a 2nd tv as the 722 does. that is a must have for me at this stage.


----------



## jkane

It does thumbs up and down, and records suggestions that map to what I like and don't like to watch! Awesome. Glad to hear the 922 is better than Tivo. NOT! :nono2:


----------



## Jim148

bnewt said:
 

> yes, but it lacks the ability to run a 2nd tv as the 722 does. that is a must have for me at this stage.


That is my issue as well, although I have a 622. Maybe I ought to see if there is much advantage to switching from a 622 to a 722.


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> Screen writes, Activation of a feature when you click/press on a button etc. As graphically oriented as this interface is, it's very responsive.


That's good information. Thanks. It means that the processing is faster than older models. Makes me more interested than before.


----------



## BigDaddy10

phrelin said:


> That's good information. Thanks. It means that the processing is faster than older models. Makes me more interested than before.


Processing appears to be much faster. The remote is extremely responsive. The menu layout is beautiful and much easier to navigate. I was able to set up my receiver, televison and bluray player from the menu by searching the brand within the remote settings on screen. The OTA add on is much more sensitive as well. I was able to pick up 2 more stations that I am not able to get with my 622's.

I'm very happy with the unit and sling is a big plus for me. I would have gotten the 922 even if it did not have sling. I bet they will be adding features to this unit for years to come.


----------



## 356B

BigDaddy10 said:


> Processing appears to be much faster. The remote is extremely responsive. The menu layout is beautiful and much easier to navigate. I was able to set up my receiver, televison and bluray player from the menu by searching the brand within the remote settings on screen. The OTA add on is much more sensitive as well. I was able to pick up 2 more stations that I am not able to get with my 622's.
> 
> I'm very happy with the unit and sling is a big plus for me. I would have gotten the 922 even if it did not have sling. I bet they will be adding features to this unit for years to come.


I like it too, the PIP is a little clunky for me, they added another movement . The recording menus are set up totally different than the 622, no "reminder", but there is an "Auto Tune," but I'm learning.
My guide is weird though, the previous model had dedicated sections for HD and PPV, mine shows HD and SD, one section?.....which virtually covers everything, and no PPV just "Dish on Demand", perhaps that's just a glitch which will be fixed at some point. :sure:
I like the Sling as does my wife, she finds PIP annoying... for us I can sit at the computer and see the main screen and still get whatever I'm in to on my Mac. I still have not found a easy way to access Sling though, I go through my account at dish which could be considered awkward. Regardless of these rather picky issues....... I'm glad I upgraded....... Oh and what extra channels did you see ? 
Thanks


----------



## bruin95

MarcusInMD said:


> that it's the best receiver ever produced. Even kicks Tivo's butt! LOL


All I can say is that you're very easily impressed. I'll stick with the 722.


----------



## 356B

bruin95 said:


> All I can say is that you're very easily impressed. I'll stick with the 722.


Good for you......but I think "Slinging" left handed insults are far from necessary over a piece of hardware which apparently you are not in possession of ? ........:grin:


----------



## TulsaOK

bruin95 1
356B 1
It's a draw.
:backtotop


----------



## bruin95

356B said:


> Good for you......but I think "Slinging" left handed insults are far from necessary over a piece of hardware which apparently you are not in possession of ? ........:grin:


How is what I posted an insult? IMO, the Tivo is STILL the best DVR on the market. As I stated, it's an OPINION and NOT an insult.


----------



## 356B

I think the 922 has the potential to be the best ever.......:allthumbs
I had DTV once............:barf: very over rated, as was Tivo......and I'm not easily impressed with bravado or arrogance.........:icon_cool just what's real.....:wave:


----------



## MarcusInMD

bruin95 said:


> How is what I posted an insult? IMO, the Tivo is STILL the best DVR on the market. As I stated, it's an OPINION and NOT an insult.


Tivo is slow as molasses compared to this device. The interface on the 922 is leaps and bounds above Tivo.


----------



## DustoMan

A little over a week in and aside from losing some EHD programs, I've had very little trouble at all with my 922. And the new UI has not gotten old on me yet. I just love it compared to the outdated, almost as ugly as a cable-DVR, and not-HD friendly UI of every DISH receiver before it. Everything on screen is clear and easy to read and takes advantage of the widescreen to display as much relevant information as possible. And the speed... oh the speed is so slick. Like I was saying in another thread, setting records is a breeze and scrolling through the guide is so quick. However, I do see some areas where some improvement could be made. Some parts of the UI still almost look like temporary graphics where the important text is there, but it just doesn't fit with the overall theme of the interface. I'm looking so much forward to seeing what else DISH does to unlock this receiver's full potential.


----------



## bruin95

MarcusInMD said:


> Tivo is slow as molasses compared to this device. The interface on the 922 is leaps and bounds above Tivo.


I'm assuming you haven't seen the latest Tivo model.


----------



## DustoMan

bruin95 said:


> I'm assuming you haven't seen the latest Tivo model.


Are you talking about the Tivo Premier which Tivo released it in a state that was even more beta then we got our 922's at? 

At least with this receiver, we don't have to drop our resolutions down to 480i in order for it to function in an acceptable manner.


----------



## WynsWrld98

DustoMan: can you please elaborate on what you mean by 'A little over a week in and aside from losing some EHD programs, I've had very little trouble at all with my 922.'? I thought I read EHDs won't even work yet with 922s? I have a 722 with EHD and want to make sure it will work with the 922 (with programming intact) before deciding to upgrade to 922.

Sling question -- I have a 722 and HD Sling Box, tried a test on the weekend, person watching recorded program on DVR to TV connected to DVR, I went to my computer and opened Sling Player and attempted to also watch something recorded on DVR, when i did this the TV downstairs also went to that programming - meaning two people couldn't watch two different recorded programs at same time from DVR. Is this the way it's supposed to work and how it works with 922 too?


----------



## DustoMan

WynsWrld98 said:


> DustoMan: can you please elaborate on what you mean by 'A little over a week in and aside from losing some EHD programs, I've had very little trouble at all with my 922.'? I thought I read EHDs won't even work yet with 922s? I have a 722 with EHD and want to make sure it will work with the 922 (with programming intact) before deciding to upgrade to 922.


I got my box installed the Saturday after it came out. The EHD transfer feature has been in the main menu of the receiver starting with the retail software release. That Saturday once the receiver saw the EHD (which took some experimenting), I was able to transfer four programs with no issues. So I queued up some more and that's when it started to fail. I tried one more time smaller group of shows and those failed to. It was that point that I stopped and started posting here what I was experiencing so others wouldn't loose any recorded programs on their EHDs or worse. It wasn't until the 15th that DISH put out that they would warn people not to use the EHD transfer feature until they fix it by the 23rd (hopefully). So to answer your question, at the moment a EHD from a 722 will "work" in that the 922 will see the drive, but warn you not to use it.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Thanks DustoMan

Anyone know the answer to this question?
Sling question -- I have a 722 and HD Sling Box, tried a test on the weekend, person watching recorded program on DVR to TV connected to DVR, I went to my computer and opened Sling Player and attempted to also watch something recorded on DVR, when i did this the TV downstairs also went to that programming - meaning two people couldn't watch two different recorded programs at same time from DVR. Is this the way it's supposed to work and how it works with 922 too?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... I'm pretty sure that is what happens, because there is a limited number of tuners available on the box.

Some have also asked if they could have multiple people watching different DVR-ed things since those wouldn't require a tuner... but then you start getting into how much can the receiver multi-task?


----------



## n0qcu

WynsWrld98 said:


> Thanks DustoMan
> 
> Anyone know the answer to this question?
> Sling question -- I have a 722 and HD Sling Box, tried a test on the weekend, person watching recorded program on DVR to TV connected to DVR, I went to my computer and opened Sling Player and attempted to also watch something recorded on DVR, when i did this the TV downstairs also went to that programming - meaning two people couldn't watch two different recorded programs at same time from DVR.


If you have the tv and sling box both hooked up to TV1 (or are in single mode), yes both must watch the same program 


> Is this the way it's supposed to work and how it works with 922 too?


The 922 built in sling uses TV2 and automatically switches to dual mode when using sling so the TV conected and the sling user can each watch a different program (live or recorded)


----------

